# Now that BIG M is with CCE



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

its seams like well get better deals from the hydro companys cause there gonna try to out bid each other to get our bussiness


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

MINT'Z said:


> its seams like well get better deals from the hydro companys cause there gonna try to out bid each other to get our bussiness


CCE has always offerd top quality products.. in celabration of our _*20 years *_in business we decided to show our appreciation to our customers by offering more specials throughout the year..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeah I see him cupcaking and following our lead.. I'm glad someone posted it ,cuase I was thinking they same thing..

As for our company, we have always avertised and shown our love to the Lay it Low community and will continue to do so.. We will pass deals along to the end user when we can, and with the added volume we've seen ,I decided to do so on certain items.. 

But our normal price on a piston kit is $220 and we did a 10% discount to $200
The 8 bank digital battery tender is $650 That's our regular price..I could look retarded and play games to go back and forth to under cut. but LIL already knows our company has been the leader in best parts at the best price for years...Maybe BigM has to prove something over at his new job. We dont

Or maybe I should....LMAO
Post items they do not have in stock...

Hey sounds like a sale on marzocchi's, Italian dumps, ????? What else

Thanks , Ron the owner of BMH


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

:tears: :tears: :tears:

_*COOL STORY BRAH :thumbsup:*_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> :tears: :tears: :tears:
> 
> _*TRUE STORY BRAH :thumbsup:*_


:twak:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:facepalm: :x:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm: :420:


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Black Magic Hydraulis are the originators of a lot. And the competition are coping it all and still can't get it right. You know they say ...Imitation is the best form of flattery


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*HIT ME UP FOR ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & AIR RIDE NEEDS... 702-578-4884

CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST*


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

AlphaTiger86 said:


> Black Magic Hydraulis are the originators of a lot. And the competition are coping it all and still can't get it right. You know they say ...Imitation is the best form of flattery


APPRECIATE THE LOVE ALPHA TIGER 86...THE FUNNY PART IS SOMEONE SURE AVOIDED REPLYING TO YOUR RESPONSE BECAUSE THE TRUTH IS A HARD PILL TO SWALLOW FOR MOST!!!!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I was wondering when this was gonna happen :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

AlphaTiger86 said:


> Black Magic Hydraulis are the originators of a lot. And the competition are coping it all and still can't get it right. You know they say ...Imitation is the best form of flattery


so AlphaTiger86.. why dont you inlighten us on lay it low what it was that was originated sence you seem to know so much about it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hoss805 said:


> :drama:


X2. What up Hoss !


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Piston pumps. Toyota axle caddy conversion for disc brake. took Badass 64 format of a wishbone and made it mass production. 

Then take what CCE copied. BMH piston tanks, and there telescopic cylinders, come on bro you should know, you were there long enough
Maybe you should go back to school because it's Enlightened and since not sence... But that's none of my business


QUOTE=THE REAL BIG M;20636337]so AlphaTiger86.. why dont you inlighten us on lay it low what it was that was originated sence you seem to know so much about it[/QUOTE]


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Not to mention the spring loaded slips, fully adjustable Y-bone, Adjustable's using off-road poly urethane bushing and the bend on the lower to clear axle ,the 2x3 lower trailing arms with recessed powerballs ,OSN style of pumps, LV image dumps... Plus the split bank and 6 pak wiring of solenoids. Epoxying motor bush plates and exposed contacts....
That the difference is,,,, we build cars and suspensions on a daily...not just bite shit and act like it was their ideas...

Like AlphaTiger even said a wishbone design from Badass64 , we were doing 4 links on impala's..He designed a wishbone and posted up on LIL years back...I admit is was a great idea...I didnt use any of his measurements, just the simple concept.. Found the best length and width ,along with mounting and where to mount in my best favor ,so the average lowrider could easly install...Bet some money you could lay most on top ours and it would be a perfect match...
Well except the one Big M posted...Gotta give that to him, it's there own design...:thumbsup:.. But not on his own personal car..along with axle, trailing arms ect....

Been helping customers for years achieve new heights and setting goals for the competition to reach...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFFINTOPSA said:


> X2 DAMMMMMM. What up Hoss !


Better coke domino's on speed dial >>>>>> lmao


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

:wow: Can't we all just get along........:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

AllWeightHydraulics said:


> Better coke domino's on speed dial >>>>>> lmao


:dunno:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

View attachment 1343641


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

BAGGD said:


> :wow: Can't we all just get along........:roflmao:


 we're getting along just stating a few facts.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> :dunno:


supposed to be "call" LMAO chipper.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

binky79 said:


> View attachment 1343641


So up tight. LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> supposed to be "call" LMAO chipper.


I prefer pizza hut....newayz, i be chippn w them damn bmh pumps :tears:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

you such a liar...


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> So up tight. LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> you such a liar...


Naw fo realz....i dont like dominos !!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I seen the lil Homie there...He said you was in the bathroom...Or is he a liar???? and stole the BMW and went cruising down bellflower


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I seen the lil Homie there...He said you was in the bathroom...Or is he a liar???? and stole the BMW and went cruising down bellflower


They all liars !!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MINT'Z said:


> its seams like well get better deals from the hydro companys cause there gonna try to out bid each other to get our bussiness


I don't see that happening at all.things have changed drastically.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Not to mention the spring loaded slips, fully adjustable Y-bone, Adjustable's using off-road poly urethane bushing and the bend on the lower to clear axle ,the 2x3 lower trailing arms with recessed powerballs ,OSN style of pumps, LV image dumps... Plus the split bank and 6 pak wiring of solenoids. Epoxying motor bush plates and exposed contacts....
> That the difference is,,,, we build cars and suspensions on a daily...not just bite shit and act like it was their ideas...
> 
> Like AlphaTiger even said a wishbone design from Badass64 , we were doing 4 links on impala's..He designed a wishbone and posted up on LIL years back...I admit is was a great idea...I didnt use any of his measurements, just the simple concept.. Found the best length and width ,along with mounting and where to mount in my best favor ,so the average lowrider could easly install...Bet some money you could lay most on top ours and it would be a perfect match...
> ...


Wait wait wait a minute!!! So you telling me you're..... you're a smart ass *******. Lol


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> X2. What up Hoss !


whats cracking dogg... :h5:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I seen the lil Homie there...He said you was in the bathroom...Or is he a liar???? and stole the BMW and went cruising down bellflower


I got pic I'll PM to you LOL....!!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

AlphaTiger86 said:


> Piston pumps. Toyota axle caddy conversion for disc brake. took Badass 64 format of a wishbone and made it mass production.
> 
> Then take what CCE copied. BMH piston tanks, and there telescopic cylinders, come on bro you should know, you were there long enough
> Maybe you should go back to school because it's Enlightened and since not sence... But that's none of my business
> ...


[/QUOTE]
:roflmao::roflmao:LMAO.. yea you dont know shit.. who gave you thos answers.. thats right BRO i should kno.. you need to go back to school to.. because you failed history... :facepalm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Not to mention the spring loaded slips, fully adjustable Y-bone, Adjustable's using off-road poly urethane bushing and the bend on the lower to clear axle ,the 2x3 lower trailing arms with recessed powerballs ,OSN style of pumps, LV image dumps... Plus the split bank and 6 pak wiring of solenoids. Epoxying motor bush plates and exposed contacts....
> That the difference is,,,, we build cars and suspensions on a daily...not just bite shit and act like it was their ideas...
> 
> Like AlphaTiger even said a wishbone design from Badass64 , we were doing 4 links on impala's..He designed a wishbone and posted up on LIL years back...I admit is was a great idea...I didnt use any of his measurements, just the simple concept.. Found the best length and width ,along with mounting and where to mount in my best favor ,so the average lowrider could easly install...Bet some money you could lay most on top ours and it would be a perfect match...
> ...


yes i do got the toy axle, trailing arms, wishbone on my car.. had them on there for many years.. NEVER said NOTHING bad about the product or enyone that works there or that has enything to do with BMH.. wish them all the best.. big M


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Man......its getn real in here.....just my .02


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

CCE, BMH, and Hoppos are all good companies. Don't think one is better than the other. The more competition we have the better it is for lowriding.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> CCE, BMH, and Hoppos are all good companies. Don't think one is better than the other. The more competition we have the better it is for lowriding.


:h5: *Finally a good comment! *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

real italian dumps.. in stock ready to go

*Oil System Dump / ITALIAN DUMP 
Let me know if you need to order or have questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
















:facepalm:*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> seem like some other hydraulic company dont know what they talking about :rant: :facepalm:
> 
> 
> real italian dumps.. no china shit over here..
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> seem like some other hydraulic company dont know what they talking about :rant: :facepalm:
> 
> 
> real italian dumps.. no china shit over here..
> ...


 It should read like this Illiterate non spell check using ass fool!! Seems like other hydraulic companies don't know what their talking about :twak::facepalm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> It should read like this Illiterate non spell check using ass fool!! Seems like other hydraulic companies don't know what their talking about :twak::facepalm:


thats all you got..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*LMAO..*:roflmao:spell checked


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> thats all you got.. your daddy have you post that.. spell check this.. FUCK YOU..:finger:


Damn homie....lets get it straight both my father and step father have passed to a better place and those are the only 2 daddy's I have ever had...and secondly I'm my own man this comment has nothing to do with my job that is why i posted under my own name so you couldn't slander my boss or place of business, last if you had any real :fool2:you wouldn't be talking that fuck you shit behind your key board you would have text me crying like you did when you got my opinion removed from your topic last week... But all your doing is exposing yourself for the 2 face back stabber you really are!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Damn homie....lets get it straight both my father and step father have passed to a better place and those are the only 2 daddy's I have ever had...and secondly I'm my own man this comment has nothing to do with my job that is why i posted under my own name so you couldn't slander my boss or place of business, last if you had any real :fool2:you wouldn't be talking that fuck you shit behind your key board you would have text me crying like you did when you got my opinion removed from your topic last week... But all your doing is exposing yourself for the 2 face back stabber you really are!!!


yea lets get it straight.. we have always been friends.. now that you work over there you got your lil comments.. never before did you say shit.. but now all of a sudden.. so who's the two face back stabber & fuck a key board you got a problem im not that hard to find.. & i did'nt get shit removed.. dont belive the hype homie.. i never had a problem with you.. my apologies on the daddy comment.. spell checked just for you


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> *CCE*, BMH, and Hoppos are all good companies. Don't think one is better than the other. The more competition we have the better it is for lowriding.


:thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yea lets get it straight.. we have always been friends.. now that you work over there you got your lil comments.. never before did you say shit.. but now all of a sudden.. so who's the two face back stabber & fuck a key board you got a problem im not that hard to find.. & i did'nt get shit removed.. dont belive the hype homie.. i never had a problem with you.. my apologies on the daddy comment.. spell checked just for you


I have been making fun and talking shit for years, that is where "the heckler" name came from...Just for the recorded we were never FRIENDS, acquaintances maybe! Outside of Black Magic we never talked nor hung out...Whether you got it removed or someone from your camp did, that was bullshit to me because i was stating my opinion...Non the less that is why I am posting under my name.. FYI the reason I even said anything is because I sat here and heard you talk shit about CCE's equipment and even pop jokes about your main man Bruce that works over there, you even acted like you and him never talked or hung out but we know that was a lie too. Now you act like you have worked there for years and years and years and a part of the family since day 1, and that's just FAKE plan and simple! One more thing why did you go back and edit all the FUCK You's that you issued out earlier . Any who let me get back to work since my PAID lunch break is over!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> I have been making fun and talking shit for years, that is where "the heckler" name came from...Just for the recorded we were never FRIENDS, acquaintances maybe! Outside of Black Magic we never talked nor hung out...Whether you got it removed or someone from your camp did, that was bullshit to me because i was stating my opinion...Non the less that is why I am posting under my name.. FYI the reason I even said anything is because I sat here and heard you talk shit about CCE's equipment and even pop jokes about your main man Bruce that works over there, you even acted like you and him never talked or hung out but we know that was a lie too. Now you act like you have worked there for years and years and years and a part of the family since day 1, and that's just FAKE plan and simple! One more thing why did you go back and edit all the FUCK You's that you issued out earlier . Any who let me get back to work since my PAID lunch break is over!!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

This topic:thumbsdown:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well this shit got real ............ Sooooooo let's see what's next ............


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh shit two hydro companies going at it=perfect time to score some anger discounts :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Or anger higher priced to see who got the biggest pay day at end of the year

.. This better not affect us lowriders


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

MinieMe209 said:


> Oh shit two hydro companies going at it=perfect time to score some anger discounts :biggrin:


That was funny


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

From FRIENDS to FOES......Ive seen it all before.


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> It should read like this Illiterate non spell check using ass fool!! Seems like other hydraulic companies don't know what their talking about :twak::facepalm:


How are you going to act as the grammar police and not know when to use a conjunction? It should be they're or they are.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

The only way to settle this is on the streets, CCE single pump hopper vs BMH single pump hopper.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

low4ever said:


> This topic:thumbsdown:


 :yes:i will second that.like most of the threads MINT'Z starts.sorry homie we're cool but it's true


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> The only way to settle this is on the streets, CCE single pump hopper vs BMH single pump hopper.


:werd:

I'll even let whoever wants to use my car for this competition.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Someone needs to film the CCE vs BMH hop.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

RobLBC said:


> The only way to settle this is on the streets, CCE single pump hopper vs BMH single pump hopper.


I AGREE...WHEN AND WHERE WE ARE READY RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> The only way to settle this is on the streets, CCE single pump hopper vs BMH single pump hopper.


I think everyone wanna see that.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

starion88esir said:


> How are you going to act as the grammar police and not know when to use a conjunction? It should be they're or they are.


LOL...HE DID MESS THAT UP..HE JUST DIDN'T WANT TO GO BACK AND EDIT AFTER HE POSTED IT...THOSE LATE COMERS DIDN'T SEE ALL THE "FUCK YOU" STATEMENTS THE REAL BIG M MADE THEN WENT BACK AND EDITED THEM OFF SO HE LOOKED LIKE AN INNOCENT VICTIM....SMH


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

MAYBE A SHOP CALL THEN WE CAN GET ALL THE DISAGREEMENTS SETTLED.....


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> MAYBE A SHOP CALL THEN WE CAN GET ALL THE DISAGREEMENTS SETTLED.....



View attachment 1348297


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> MAYBE A SHOP CALL THEN WE CAN GET ALL THE DISAGREEMENTS SETTLED.....


Once and for all we will know who has the best pumps. Is it CCE or BMH, the 2 Las Vegas shops get a chance to end all the talk. CCE and BMH post up what you guys will be hopping.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> Once and for all we will know who has the best pumps. Is it CCE or BMH, the 2 Las Vegas shops get a chance to end all the talk. CCE and BMH post up what you guys will be hopping.


the super show after hop is right around the corner.. CCE will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Damn we have to wait 2 months to see the hop? You guys are the 2 biggest names in hydraulics, you should have the hoppers ready to go.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

RobLBC said:


> Damn we have to wait 2 months to see the hop? You guys are the 2 biggest names in hydraulics, you should have the hoppers ready to go.


X2


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

WE WONT KEEP THE FANS WAITING THAT LONG SO IF THEY ARE READY OR NOT WE WILL BE GOING TO SEE THEM REAL SOON AND THE VIDEOS WILL TELL THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Dam it......this is like two gladiators going at it....survival of the fittest...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

flaked85 said:


> :yes:i will second that.like most of the threads MINT'Z starts.sorry homie we're cool but it's true


Oh well you gotta be good at something i guess i suck at the LILs


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

No way rons too busy at the shop. Lol. Send cali chris to hop a car hahaha


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Vegas Super Show should be the one! That way WE ALL can see it. uffin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

Noooooo I wasn't readyyyyy lol in Kevin heart voice


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Vegas Super Show should be the one! That way WE ALL can see it. uffin:


:werd:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah do it.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :rimshot:


Are you going to be the one on the switch for CCE?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> Are you going to be the one on the switch for CCE?


no, i will not have my car there to hit the switch.. but there will be plenty of other cars there to rep. CCE :thumbsup:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

RobLBC said:


> Are you going to be the one on the switch for CCE?


:roflmao::roflmao:YOU SHOULD GET PAID TO TELL JOKES THAT FUNNY!!!


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Better do a pre hop weigh-in and inspection. Keep it 100


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

I remember when I was building my hopper. It was right when pro hopper went to shit. Being 8 hours south I drove to cce with a pocket full of money... I'm not the type of person to trash a business but what I will say is I left with all my money. I called BMH and was sold on them within the first 10 minutes of talking. Then when I built my sixty ron personally took care of me. Built the taco Rearend and a custom long arm Rearend setup for me. I remember even talking to big m and getting a lot of help from him. It was weird coming on here and seeing him cheerleading for CCE 
I guess he has his reasons and all. I couldn't imagine what would make someone swap sides like that. I'm a loyal type of person. When I'm treated right I'm a customer for life. And I don't take that lightly . And it goes both ways. A lot of you guys know I build rotisseries and those knock off tools and when someone I have sold to in the past comes back to me for anything it really means a lot and I go above and beyond to take care of them. Big M has always been cool with me. But if he started giving shit away I would still call BMH. 

My question to big m is how do you talk to former customers of yours and try convincing them to now buy from CCE? That's got to feel weird. You always represented BMH to the fullest. How can we take you serious now? I don't mean any disrespect with that but I just couldn't take you serious now. It would be like letting a chick back in your bed after she slept with the guy down the street.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!! whats crazy about this is at what point did this become personal and why, you will always have "likes and dislikes" in all aspects of life for example how did the fat ugly guy have 2 kids ? somebody liked lol!! So here's what you do BMH and CCE take a LIL member who just happens to own an 82 caddy coupe let him draw a company name from a hat and that company does his car (any set up he wants) and the other company does the same (with a 82 just like his) let me I mean him/her decide........ my 2$ cause I have no sense


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Forget all this drama, when is the damn hop?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Classic Customs said:


> I remember when I was building my hopper. It was right when pro hopper went to shit. Being 8 hours south I drove to cce with a pocket full of money... I'm not the type of person to trash a business but what I will say is I left with all my money. I called BMH and was sold on them within the first 10 minutes of talking. Then when I built my sixty ron personally took care of me. Built the taco Rearend and a custom long arm Rearend setup for me. I remember even talking to big m and getting a lot of help from him. It was weird coming on here and seeing him cheerleading for CCE
> I guess he has his reasons and all. I couldn't imagine what would make someone swap sides like that. I'm a loyal type of person. When I'm treated right I'm a customer for life. And I don't take that lightly . And it goes both ways. A lot of you guys know I build rotisseries and those knock off tools and when someone I have sold to in the past comes back to me for anything it really means a lot and I go above and beyond to take care of them. Big M has always been cool with me. But if he started giving shit away I would still call BMH.
> 
> My question to big m is how do you talk to former customers of yours and try convincing them to now buy from CCE? That's got to feel weird. You always represented BMH to the fullest. How can we take you serious now? I don't mean any disrespect with that but I just couldn't take you serious now. It would be like letting a chick back in your bed after she slept with the guy down the street.


everybody has there reasons why they do the things in life that they do.. mine was never personal.. there were things i had put up with for years.. just got tired of it all so i quit.. thats it.. i never said nothing bad about there product or the people i worked with.. im to old for that he said she said shit.. and when you did call there 9 out of 10 times it was probably me that you talked to.. so was i cheerleading for bmh too.. lol.. its called a job.. i work for CCE now so thats part of my job to do what i do at CCE.. the same thing i used to do at bmh. im glad i helped you out when you called me over there just like if you called me over here at CCE i would help you the best i could.. as far as convincing enybody where to buy hydraulic parts from.. its there choice. ive always treated everyone right & with respect.. yes i used to rep. to the fullest.. but now i moved on.. wish em all the best.. & you say how can you take me serious.. well im still THE REAL BIG M.. ITS ME WHO MAKES ME WHO I AM.. NOT WHERE I WORK AT.. 

thanks M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> WOW!!!!!!! whats crazy about this is at what point did this become personal and why, you will always have "likes and dislikes" in all aspects of life for example how did the fat ugly guy have 2 kids ? somebody liked lol!! So here's what you do BMH and CCE take a LIL member who just happens to own an 82 caddy coupe let him draw a company name from a hat and that company does his car (any set up he wants) and the other company does the same (with a 82 just like his) let me I mean him/her decide........ my 2$ cause I have no sense


:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Classic Customs said:


> I remember when I was building my hopper. It was right when pro hopper went to shit. Being 8 hours south I drove to cce with a pocket full of money... I'm not the type of person to trash a business but what I will say is I left with all my money. I called BMH and was sold on them within the first 10 minutes of talking. Then when I built my sixty ron personally took care of me. Built the taco Rearend and a custom long arm Rearend setup for me. I remember even talking to big m and getting a lot of help from him. It was weird coming on here and seeing him cheerleading for CCE
> I guess he has his reasons and all. I couldn't imagine what would make someone swap sides like that. I'm a loyal type of person. When I'm treated right I'm a customer for life. And I don't take that lightly . And it goes both ways. A lot of you guys know I build rotisseries and those knock off tools and when someone I have sold to in the past comes back to me for anything it really means a lot and I go above and beyond to take care of them. Big M has always been cool with me. But if he started giving shit away I would still call BMH.
> 
> My question to big m is how do you talk to former customers of yours and try convincing them to now buy from CCE? That's got to feel weird. You always represented BMH to the fullest. How can we take you serious now? I don't mean any disrespect with that but I just couldn't take you serious now. It would be like letting a chick back in your bed after she slept with the guy down the street.


X2014:h5:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> everybody has there reasons why they do the things in life that they do.. mine was never personal.. there were things i had put up with for years.. just got tired of it all so i quit.. thats it.. i never said nothing bad about there product or the people i worked with.. im to old for that he said she said shit.. and when you did call there 9 out of 10 times it was probably me that you talked to.. so was i cheerleading for bmh too.. lol.. its called a job.. i work for CCE now so thats part of my job to do what i do at CCE.. the same thing i used to do at bmh. im glad i helped you out when you called me over there just like if you called me over here at CCE i would help you the best i could.. as far as convincing enybody where to buy hydraulic parts from.. its there choice. ive always treated everyone right & with respect.. yes i used to rep. to the fullest.. but now i moved on.. wish em all the best.. & you say how can you take me serious.. well im still THE REAL BIG M.. ITS ME WHO MAKES ME WHO I AM.. NOT WHERE I WORK AT..
> 
> thanks M


x2014:h5: for a lot of ***** i mean respect:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> x2014:h5: for a lot of DICK !!


:inout:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye nothing like friendly competition between both companies. keeps everyone on point

just let the cars do the talking :nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BRADFORD said:


> Better do a pre hop weigh-in and inspection. Keep it 100


:yes:


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Have ordered from CCE directly, big M when you where still at BMH and from BMH directly. Can't say anyone has done me wrong. But I can say I've had some ups and downs with all. 
I think everyone here is doing the best they can with what they're working with and keeping lowriding alive. But I sure would like to see a hop video


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Swing what you bring""

That will save a lot of nonsense talking about weight single or double. 

Point is to be on bumper and get inches and be clean !


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

aphustle said:


> Swing what you bring""
> 
> That will save a lot of nonsense talking about weight single or double.
> 
> Point is to be on bumper and get inches and be clean !


I AGREE THERE IS WAY TOO MUCH TALKING AND TYPING...LET THE CARS SPEAK AND THE CHEERLEADERS CAN CHOOSE SIDES AFTER THAT!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

AND JUST SO THERE IS NO CONFUSION ANYTIME THERE IS A POST IN ALL CAPS FROM THIS ACCOUNT IT IS OJ RESPONDING NOT ANYONE ELSE...DONT WANT TO GET ANYONE OUT THERE IN LIL WORLD TO THINK ITS GOOF/CHRIS OR LYLE/THE HECKLER OR RON SAYING THE THINGS I HAVE POSTED ON ANY OF THESE TOPICS!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Swing what you bring""
> 
> That will save a lot of nonsense talking about weight single or double.
> 
> Point is to be on bumper and get inches and be clean !


:thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> AND JUST SO THERE IS NO CONFUSION ANYTIME THERE IS A POST IN ALL CAPS FROM THIS ACCOUNT IT IS OJ RESPONDING NOT ANYONE ELSE...DONT WANT TO GET ANYONE OUT THERE IN LIL WORLD TO THINK ITS GOOF/CHRIS OR LYLE/THE HECKLER OR RON SAYING THE THINGS I HAVE POSTED ON ANY OF THESE TOPICS!


I THINK IT MAY BE MISLEADING LIKE BIG AL SAID IT THOUGH...... just sayin


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Supreme59rag said:


> I THINK IT MAY BE MISLEADING LIKE BIG AL SAID IT THOUGH...... just sayin


LMAO NO BIG GAY AL PUTS IT IN BIG RED LETTER...NO OFFENSE TO THE BIG "RICHARD PRYOR MUSTACHE WEARING ASS" AL................


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WHO CARES... WHY ARE MEN WORRIED ABOUT WHAT OTHER MEN ARE DOING?? IF CCE HAS WHAT I NEED AND THEY GET MY CALL SO BE IT... IF BMH HAS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR THEY GET MY BUSINESS...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> LMAO NO BIG GAY AL PUTS IT IN BIG RED LETTER...NO OFFENSE TO THE BIG "RICHARD PRYOR MUSTACHE WEARING ASS" AL................


Big al that ole skateboard having ass fool oh yea

*TCS SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

aphustle said:


> Swing what you bring""
> 
> That will save a lot of nonsense talking about weight single or double.
> 
> Point is to be on bumper and get inches and be clean !





BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> I AGREE THERE IS WAY TOO MUCH TALKING AND TYPING...LET THE CARS SPEAK AND THE CHEERLEADERS CAN CHOOSE SIDES AFTER THAT!!


If that's the case then that dont show whos pumps/supply is better, that just shows whos shit has less power all weight


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

So when's the hop?


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> LMAO NO BIG GAY AL PUTS IT IN BIG RED LETTER...NO OFFENSE TO THE BIG "RICHARD PRYOR MUSTACHE WEARING ASS" AL................


Lmao


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

milkbone said:


> WHO CARES... WHY ARE MEN WORRIED ABOUT WHAT OTHER MEN ARE DOING?? IF CCE HAS WHAT I NEED AND THEY GET MY CALL SO BE IT... IF BMH HAS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR THEY GET MY BUSINESS...


:thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> If that's the case then that dont show whos pumps/supply is better, that just shows whos shit has less power all weight


Blah blah blah blah that's nonsense talk bro..

It's simple "Swing what you Bring" 

Cars will bumper check and cheerleaders can talk..

And of course BMH is gona use their stuff and CCE gona use theirs!!

Keep it simple dogg. It's not complicated


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

aphustle said:


> Blah blah blah blah that's nonsense talk bro..
> 
> It's simple "Swing what you Bring"
> 
> ...


I agree, I am surprised that CCE has not agreed to the hop.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

aphustle said:


> Blah blah blah blah that's nonsense talk bro..
> 
> It's simple "Swing what you Bring"
> 
> ...


 no wonder there's so many clown cars these days :facepalm:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

aphustle said:


> Blah blah blah blah that's nonsense talk bro..
> 
> It's simple "Swing what you Bring"
> 
> ...


At the end of the day everyone gets the same stuff from the place CHINA......!!:loco:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

charles85 said:


> At the end of the day everyone gets the same stuff from the place CHINA......!!:loco:[/QUOTE\
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

charles85 said:


> At the end of the day everyone gets the same stuff from the place CHINA......!!:loco:


Not true! Lead can be found right here in the good ol USA


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> no wonder there's so many clown cars these days :facepalm:


X2


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> At the end of the day everyone gets the same stuff from the place CHINA......!!:loco:


Cara de verga, not everything comes from China u ******!! Quality cylinders are not from China, Marzocchi gears are not from China, quality coils are not from China, quality solenoids not from China, ADEX quality dumps are NOT from China, Piston pump kits with blocks are machined here, not from China......get ur foot out ur mouth, and pull the other one out ur ass and go fuck urself !! :werd:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Cara de verga, not everything comes from China u ******!! Quality cylinders are not from China, Marzocchi gears are not from China, quality coils are not from China, quality solenoids not from China, ADEX quality dumps are NOT from China, Piston pump kits with blocks are machined here, not from China......get ur foot out ur mouth, and pull the other one out ur ass and go fuck urself !! :werd:


Didn't know you cared so much about me like that .......and I know all that already and your the first to be all mad and shit ..... Ya guey.......!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1361722&stc=1&d=1407525297
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1361730&stc=1&d=1407525297


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> Cara de verga, not everything comes from China u ******!! Quality cylinders are not from China, Marzocchi gears are not from China, quality coils are not from China, quality solenoids not from China, ADEX quality dumps are NOT from China, Piston pump kits with blocks are machined here, not from China......get ur foot out ur mouth, and pull the other one out ur ass and go fuck urself !! :werd:


You are 100% true. Hahaha u told Charles off lol


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> You are 100% true. Hahaha u told Charles off lol


No his only 80% right most of the dump body's are made in china only the coils are made in the U.S. And every shop get there raw blocks from one man and hoppos block are mad by him but are cheaper aluminum ...... I am just saying and pesto lite motor come from Texas BITCHES......! LOL.....!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Never had a problem with CCE products


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

charles85 said:


> No his only 80% right most of the dump body's are made in china only the coils are made in the U.S. And every shop get there raw blocks from one man and hoppos block are mad by him but are cheaper aluminum ...... I am just saying and pesto lite motor come from Texas BITCHES......! LOL.....!!


Yeah but you're from new mexico. Lol


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Yeah but you're from new mexico. Lol


LMFAO....!!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Cara de verga, not everything comes from China u ******!! Quality cylinders are not from China, Marzocchi gears are not from China, quality coils are not from China, quality solenoids not from China, ADEX quality dumps are NOT from China, Piston pump kits with blocks are machined here, not from China......get ur foot out ur mouth, and pull the other one out ur ass and go fuck urself !! :werd:


:

:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> No his only 80% right most of the dump body's are made in china only the coils are made in the U.S. And every shop get there raw blocks from one man and hoppos block are mad by him but are cheaper aluminum ...... I am just saying and pesto lite motor come from Texas BITCHES......! LOL.....!!


No one said dump bodies, i said QUALITY ADEX DUMP, not every shop gets their blocks from Hoppos dipshit, TONY is the man....hands down. He is also more expensive than the other guy, BUT, u get what u pay for!!! & id rather pay more and have quality products. Keep talkn like u know something :drama:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> You are 100% true. Hahaha u told Charles off lol


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hoss805 said:


> :
> 
> :roflmao:


:cheesy:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> No one said dump bodies, i said QUALITY ADEX DUMP, not every shop gets their blocks from Hoppos dipshit, TONY is the man....hands down. He is also more expensive than the other guy, BUT, u get what u pay for!!! & id rather pay more and have quality products. Keep talkn like u know something :drama:


reread my post I said RAW blocks come from one guy and hoppos make there own blocks is what I said..... I love you ..... I don't know nothing I am just an average joe on the street trying make way up....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> I reread my post I said RAW blocks come from one guy and hoppos make there own blocks is what I said..... I love you ..... I don't know nothing I am just an average joe on the street trying make way up....


And u said i was 80 % correct because dump bodies are made in china....thats y i said i never said dump bodies, i only spoke up on QUALITY ADEX DUMPS that my boy Andy makes.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> And u said i was 80 % correct because dump bodies are made in china....thats y i said i never said dump bodies, i only spoke up on QUALITY ADEX DUMPS that my boy Andy makes.


Yup you right on that though I blew out the candle on one it smoked up and everything and I fixed a pinched wire and hooked everything back up and it worked fine like nothing ever happened


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I wasn't gonna him up but tony is the man on making the parts.


----------



## Hate Breeders (Apr 10, 2012)

milkbone said:


> WHO CARES... WHY ARE MEN WORRIED ABOUT WHAT OTHER MEN ARE DOING?? IF CCE HAS WHAT I NEED AND THEY GET MY CALL SO BE IT... IF BMH HAS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR THEY GET MY BUSINESS...













With the exception of the carnal Mufasa, he kool.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hate Breeders said:


> With the exception of the carnal Mufasa, he kool.


:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> :h5:


:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> no wonder there's so many clown cars these days :facepalm:


What's your definition of a clown car? 

When I hear that I think of those clown movies with a little

Small ass car and like ten clowns be coming out that shyt.. 

Or are you saying if you use weight then you have a clown car??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :ninja:


When is the hop ninja?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

aphustle said:


> What's your definition of a clown car?
> 
> When I hear that I think of those clown movies with a little
> 
> ...


those who know :facepalm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> When is the hop ninja?


it will be at the after hop the LV majestics are put'n on :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]:wave:_*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THIS "BACK TO SCHOOL SALE" GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT*_:thumbsup:_*. EVERYTHING IS AT WHOLESALE PRICE*__* & YES FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING OVER $500.00*_


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> those who know :facepalm:


Guess I don't know then.. Go ahead and put me up on game pimp

After hop gona be of the chain !!


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats up with the hop any videos?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

What happened Big M? BMH said that CCE was a no show at the hop?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> What happened Big M? BMH said that CCE was a no show at the hop?


that would be incorrect.. CCE showed up to the after hop 5 cars deep.. for the last 4-5 years CCE had a real single pump truck that wore everybody out & they cried about it because it was a truck.. so this year we decided to just bring cars instead..


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> that would be incorrect.. CCE showed up to the after hop 5 cars deep.. for the last 4-5 years CCE had a real single pump truck that wore everybody out & they cried about it because it was a truck.. so this year we decided to just bring cars instead..


REAL SINGLE PUMP TRUCK??? JUST LIKE IN KENTUCKY PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH OR ACCUSATIONS ARE...PUT UP A $1000 AND YOU GUYS ARE WELCOME TO TAKE THE TRUCK APART PIECE BY PIECE AND IF NOT YOU SHOULD JUST KEEP QUITE PERIOD!!!! AS FAR AS PEOPLE CRYING ABOUT TRUCKS THAT WILL NEVER CHANGE BUT THERE IS A LITTLE PURPLE TRUCK OVER HERE THAT WILL TAKE THAT FADE WITH THE CCE TRUCKS ANY TIME ANY PLACE JUST NAME IT!!!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

RobLBC said:


> What happened Big M? BMH said that CCE was a no show at the hop?


WHAT WAS SAID WAS THE CCE SINGLE PUMP TRUCK WAS A NO SHOW THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE BATTLE REQUESTED IN THIS TOPIC...THE CCE CARS DID SHOW UP AND REP WELL!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> WHAT WAS SAID WAS THE CCE SINGLE PUMP TRUCK WAS A NO SHOW THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE BATTLE REQUESTED IN THIS TOPIC...THE CCE CARS DID SHOW UP AND REP WELL!!!


Guess no one will ever see this truck hop go down. But respect for BMH for bringing the truck out as promised. In my book that is a win, CCE should have showed up with a truck.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

So your saying you challenged bruce with the truvk then banned him from the show then talking shit cause he didn't show up ??? Alittle ironic


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> So your saying you challenged bruce with the truvk then banned him from the show then talking shit cause he didn't show up ??? Alittle ironic


:roflmao: :facepalm:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Pinky Bitches said:


> So your saying you challenged bruce with the truvk then banned him from the show then talking shit cause he didn't show up ??? Alittle ironic


THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB LAS VEGAS CHAPTER TOLD BRUCE HE WAS NOT WELCOME TO THE SHOW...RON HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT PART...THAT DECISION CAME FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE LAS VEGAS CHAPTER....NO ONE IS TALKING SHIT JUST EXPLAINING WHY THERE WAS NO FOOTAGE OF THE HOP WITH THE TRUCKS....BUT ITS ALL GOOD WE ARE IN THE SAME TOWN A SHOP CALL IS THE NEAR FUTURE AND THEN IT WILL BE SETTLED


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> .BUT ITS ALL GOOD WE ARE IN THE SAME TOWN A SHOP CALL IS THE NEAR FUTURE AND THEN IT WILL BE SETTLED


That's how it's done!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

CCE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BUT ITS ALL GOOD WE ARE IN THE SAME TOWN A SHOP CALL IS THE NEAR FUTURE AND THEN IT WILL BE SETTLED[/QUOTE]

don't waist your time on a shop call.. the truck has been retired for two years & has not been here for over a year..


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

IF THATS THE CASE EVEN IF BRUCE WASNT WELCOME AT THE HOP THE TRUCK WOULD HAVE BEEN A NO SHOW...SMH... YOU SHOULD HAVE SAID THAT A MONTH AGO WHEN THIS WHOLE TOPIC STARTED....WELL THEN WE WILL JUST HAVE TO BREAK OFF WHAT EVER YOU GOT OVER THERE THAT GOES UP AND DOWN...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> BUT ITS ALL GOOD WE ARE IN THE SAME TOWN A SHOP CALL IS THE NEAR FUTURE AND THEN IT WILL BE SETTLED


don't waist your time on a shop call.. the truck has been retired for two years & has not been here for over a year..[/QUOTE]

More than a year???

Keep it real, player. It has just barely been a year since the 2013 Super Show and there is picture proof that the truck was there the day before the 13 Super Show. The KC Boys posted a pic with it at the shop the night before the show. Your timeline is pretty fucked up there.

Ron posted a pic of the BMH truck with the back wheels off the ground during a test and all of a sudden Bruce tells Brett the truck burned up and so the truck was a no show show the next day... coincidence??? Highly unlikely!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

LunaticMark said:


> don't waist your time on a shop call.. the truck has been retired for two years & has not been here for over a year..


More than a year???

Keep it real, player. It has just barely been a year since the 2013 Super Show and there is picture proof that the truck was there the day before the 13 Super Show. The KC Boys posted a pic with it at the shop the night before the show. Your timeline is pretty fucked up there.

Ron posted a pic of the BMH truck with the back wheels off the ground during a test and all of a sudden Bruce tells Brett the truck burned up and so the truck was a no show show the next day... coincidence??? Highly unlikely!![/QUOTE]

YOU BETTER WATCH OUT WITH ALL THOSE TRUE STATEMENTS THEY WILL GET THE THREAD SHUT DOWN AGAIN....LMAO....


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Yeah... dont think so. Im pretty sure I might know a mod.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LunaticMark said:


> Yeah... dont think so. Im pretty sure I might know a mod.


:roflmao:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Man ,I guess Ron can just sell the truck, Got a ton of people wanting it... Bet it would pop back up after the sale..LMAO


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Man ,I guess Ron can just sell the truck, Got a ton of people wanting it... Bet it would pop back up after the sale..LMAO


I think u guys should hop street car, no weight. Then modified, then radical....best outta 3 wins :happysad:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> I think u guys should hop street cars with no weight :happysad:


Lol j/k


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

StR8OuTofPOMONA said:


> Lol j/k


Lmao, no ur not !


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:rant:


----------

